# LOL - 10:00pm Curfew Comment



## win231 (Nov 20, 2020)

The news guys were asking outdoor diners about the Curfew.  One guy said, "I didn't know Covid was more infectious at night."


----------



## Sunny (Nov 21, 2020)

It isn't, but stupid, careless behavior is probably more common after a certain amount of alcohol has been consumed, which is usually at night.

Although from looking at all those pictures of unmasked crowds in the daytime, I wonder if it really makes any difference.


----------



## win231 (Nov 21, 2020)

When people don't know what causes something, they tend to fabricate their own causes to sound knowledgeable.


----------



## rgp (Nov 21, 2020)

win231 said:


> When people don't know what causes something, they tend to fabricate their own causes to sound knowledgeable.




 And "promote" _their _agenda.


----------



## Butterfly (Nov 21, 2020)

win231 said:


> When people don't know what causes something, they tend to fabricate their own causes to sound knowledgeable.



They also tend to be in denial about things they do not like or which do not support their agenda.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Nov 21, 2020)

win231 said:


> When people don't know what causes something, they tend to fabricate their own causes to sound knowledgeable.


You mean like the stork left the baby on the doorstep?  I am going to kill that bird when I find it!!


----------



## WhatInThe (Nov 22, 2020)

The problem with reduced hours for many things is that it puts people in contact with each other that normally would not have been. So someone who normally dines late is now forced to eat earlier during a time with other customers and staff they might not have been contact in the past. Same for shopping. There are stores still closing at 6 PM so now the shoppers that would go at night are now forced to go some time during the or get in line with others before 6 to get in the doors. We have HDs closing at 6 so now contractors etc that would go at night to prepare for the next day are now going late afternoon frequently in contact with staff and other customers they would've had zero contact in the past. Same for other retailers and businesses


----------



## win231 (Nov 22, 2020)

WhatInThe said:


> The problem with reduced hours for many things is that it puts people in contact with each other that normally would not have been. So someone who normally dines late is now forced to eat earlier during a time with other customers and staff they might not have been contact in the past. Same for shopping. There are stores still closing at 6 PM so now the shoppers that would go at night are now forced to go some time during the or get in line with others before 6 to get in the doors. We have HDs closing at 6 so now contractors etc that would go at night to prepare for the next day are now going late afternoon frequently in contact with staff and other customers they would've had zero contact in the past. Same for other retailers and businesses


They have to show that they're doing _something_, even when it's something silly.
After all, they're...... _"experts," _so they have to sound like they have the answers & solutions.


----------



## Gaer (Nov 23, 2020)

and now, "tell on your neighbors"?  Visions of Stalin.
Honestly, Would ANYONE call and report their neighbors if they had ten or more people at a gathering?  Really?


----------



## Nathan (Nov 23, 2020)

Gaer said:


> and now, "tell on your neighbors"?  Visions of Stalin.
> Honestly, Would ANYONE call and report their neighbors if they had ten or more people at a gathering?  Really?


I think so.    People are inherently tattlers, you see in /on media all the time.


----------



## Gaer (Nov 23, 2020)

It's kinda hard for me to believe anyone would "tattle" on their neighbors.  What kind of people would do that?  Why?
Beginning to believe I was born on the wrong planet!


----------



## Lakeland living (Nov 23, 2020)

No worries here about that tattling stuff....don't have any neighbors and  NO ONE that does not live here is allowed inside.
    The one big dog is lazy, no problems there. The two little ones, toss them some food and they love you.
     The cat, well she is just plain mean, seen her run off a big mongrel dog that sniffed at dinner. Saw the blood she drew too...
  oops


----------



## rgp (Nov 23, 2020)

Nathan said:


> I think so.    People are inherently tattlers, you see in /on media all the time.




 I agree, I think they would. 

 I have a busy-body neighbor that calls the police about every damn thing . Once just because a car was parked in front of the wrong house. Wrong in her mind.


----------



## 911 (Nov 23, 2020)

Gaer said:


> It's kinda hard for me to believe anyone would "tattle" on their neighbors.  What kind of people would do that?  Why?
> Beginning to believe I was born on the wrong planet!


OMG! Be a cop for a few days. Neighbors report each other all the time.


----------



## win231 (Nov 23, 2020)

Gaer said:


> It's kinda hard for me to believe anyone would "tattle" on their neighbors.  What kind of people would do that?  Why?
> Beginning to believe I was born on the wrong planet!


HAHA.  This situation & the way they're reporting it makes it possible for the tattlers to appear _"Caring"_ & _"Concerned_" for the well being of others.  And there are plenty of people who have been waiting their whole lives to feel powerful & pretend they are "Heroes" when they really just enjoy causing problems for others.


----------

